# How to start own Business Coding Consulting for Private Practices



## she803 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm interested in starting my own business in Medical Coding Consulting on my own for private physician offices. Can anyone assist me the process of how to bill physicians for my services?


----------



## heathergirl (Mar 12, 2008)

*Also interested*

I was wondering what we needed to get started to consult?  I wanted to do Medical office consulting, but I don't know where to start.  Thank for any advice.   


Heather D Unklesbay, CPC,MA
Office Manager


----------

